# Jeden hot a druhý čehý



## aileverte

I would be grateful if someone could tell me what this saying means. I have it in a film by Karel Kachyna, Noc nevesty, in the negative form: 

nikdo není cehý a nikdo není hot

For some reason, neither "hot" nor "čehý" comes up in any of the available dictionaries. Are these words shortened forms of other words? (Like "hotov" perhaps?)

Thank you! Your answer will be much appreciated!


----------



## winpoj

"Hot" and "čehý" are instructions for horses to go left or right (don't remember which is which).

"Jeden hot a druhý čehý" describes lack of harmony / concerted effort. If you have one horse going right and the other left, your cart will not get very far.


----------



## Petra123

Winpoj is right.
"Hot" means "to the right" while "čehý" "to the left".

Although it's still used by people around horses, most people use it just in the saying that you've mentioned: "jeden hot, druhý čehý". That might be the reason why you couldn't find it.

I'd say it's unusual to hear it in a negative form and, unfortunately, I haven't seen the movie. However, I guess in this case it might describe indifferent people, people without any opinions.


----------



## aileverte

Thank you both, winpoj & Petra123. This makes a lot of sense now.


----------

